# that darn thing called WORK



## turner.curtis (Mar 12, 2012)

Why in the heck does it always get in the way?/? Is it just me or what? Just when it seems things are going along pretty well and I start a project or start getting in to something enjoyable, work tends to rear it's ugly little head and throw me for a loop...


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 12, 2012)

I hear ya. I work for the city in the transportation division. Were responsible for all snow removal so during the winter months we run three shifts. I'm currently on nights and it sucks. I dont get anything done. Heck, I havnt even started a project with the exception of some pens since Nov. Seems like all I do is work and sleep. Only 3 weeks left of this night shift business and then I'll have a lot more free time till around Thanksgiving when we go back to winter shifts.:ireful:


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 12, 2012)

You are definitely not alone when it comes to this. As much as I enjoy my job lately, I love my woodworking even more and I never seem to have enough time in the winter for it. Once the warmer weather comes, I'll be able to go back to my routine of 2 hours a night plus all day Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Mar 12, 2012)

Try retirement.....it's fabulous.....8 years and counting ....every day is Saturday...I can devote 8 hours a day in the workshop.........sorry I just had to say it I really do feel sorry for you guys:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Firedkm (Mar 13, 2012)

jimmythewoodworker said:


> Try retirement.....it's fabulous.....8 years and counting ....every day is Saturday...I can devote 8 hours a day in the workshop.........sorry I just had to say it I really do feel sorry for you guys:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:



I wish there was a _*dislike*_ button:dash2:


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm 31 years and 6 months away from retirement. Plan is to retire the day I turn 65 and spend the rest of my days making sawdust and catching fish!!!


----------

